# Romulan Warbird



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been unable to find the first time I posted, but today I got email from CultTVman that the Romulan Warbird model I had pre-ordered back in Dec. 2011 is now on it's way.
:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice!

And I got the large Ent-B, Ent-C and re-popped TOS Klingon battlecruiser this weekend!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

today I got a notice from Monsters In Motion that in about a week or so they will ship my 
Star Trek Romulan Warbird 1/3200 Plastic Model 

with the other coming, I could set up a Romulan war fleet.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> today I got a notice from Monsters In Motion that in about a week or so they will ship my
> Star Trek Romulan Warbird 1/3200 Plastic Model
> 
> with the other coming, I could set up a Romulan war fleet.


Awesome! Better stock up on green paint!


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Someone needs to make the federation models and alien models in the same scale for all the different series. I don't really care what scale, it just needs to happen.

end rant


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I check my email and Monsters In Motion mailed it today. so I figure it should be here this week as they are just down the cost from my home.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a notice via email that on Monday the model was shipped from Monsters In Motion.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I now have two brand new Romulan Warbirds, one from Monsters In Motion the 2nd one from Cultman. so the 1701D had better watch out!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The 1701D _*laughs*_ at the Romulan weak sister ships.
It's dilithium has 10 times the half life of _their_ dilithium.

In fact, they barely have enough power to keep the creepy green lighting lit...

I'll go lay down now...

Steve


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I don't think there's much difference between 1/3200 and 1/3300 scale. Anyway, if you ever had the 3 piece Adversary Set, you have the Romulan Warbird that R2 is releasing. It's not new.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

will the very first one I ever had got a lot of it's parts and box taken/dumped when I was in hospital, they I paid for another one from a guy up north, had all the parts but no inst. shet and while it's been built I've not painted fully yet, now I have all the parts the inst sheet and which colors and decals to use and these new one have some glow in the dark parts. all I need do now, it take the 13 mile 3 hour bus ride and get more of the glue I use and some paints too.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have open on box to check it out, I'll have to start removing the FLASH from the parts trees and some of the bigger parts. sometime this week I'll have to ride the bus down to the hobby shop (13 miles south) and hope they have some Plastruct so I can get it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is how it looks after being taken out of the box.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll need to go buy some Plastruct from the hobby show. as that is what I use on all my models.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> this is how it looks after being taken out of the box.



Ummmm... I hope you're not missing the upper and lower wing parts.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have them in another photo of the parts. it is a brand new kit.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

these photos are of the one that while I was in the hospital someone took all the parts and trashed them. these are what was let. I still have them but do other pats to build it with.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been looking over the parts as for now I don't have any plastruct glue, but I have fornd how the make the engine pods glow in the dark, they use a sheet of glow in the dark stuff that muse be cut. have't done it yet, but it will be something when it is done.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

looking the parts, I am wondering if insted of just painting the widows on, has anyone ever used some kind of lights inside the control room section ?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

today I got the newsletter from CultTVman's Hobbyshop and in it they show that there is a kit for making lights in a warbird. As I also got a warbird from Monsters In Motion, I would like to get two of them.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is the text part that tells some about the kit.

Light kit for the AMT Warbird. Works with original set or reissued kit. This set includes


Green LED strip
White LED strip
Wire and heatshrink tubing
switch and battery clip
illustrated instructions
it's cost is about $25.00


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

While moving some of junk around, I found a old 2oz bottle of Plastrict, it has just about 1/2oz in it. so I took the two parts 30 - 31 that formes the tail(?) secton and as there is nothing on or in them, I used a brush of the cement to glew these parts together.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is the glue that I have used since the time I first built my 1st Battlestar.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was thinking of the warbird model that I had gotten from another modeler last year, this model was mostly built by that person and in had no inst. sheets or paint diagrams but as the months have gone by I have filled in a lot of the seams that where not filled in, and have cleaned these areas up. it's to the point that with the two models I got last week I can now get the right colors of paint and then paint it as it should be.
I'll try to post a pic of what it looks like now befor the painting of it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is the photo I said I'd get.


----------



## florjon (May 2, 2012)

Love this kit.
Just for info, this is mine with the old first release.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like some one did a lot of drilling with a very small drill to do the windows/ports.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I think that soon I will order the lighting kit from CultTVman's Hobby shop thay they make for the warbird.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

today I road the bus down and got two more bottles of that glue I use, while at the hobby shop I saw the same amt Romulan Warbird model so I picked it up an checked the prince, only $30.00 for it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started work on one of the Warbird models that I had gotten, oh, Wen I went to the hobby shop, they had one on the stack of Star Trek models, I picket it up and found the price tag, it was only $30.00. When I got home I open one up and have started on it, I'm happy to have gotten the glue I have used. today I find one thing that has be stuck, whill not stuck but wondering about the parts. I was working on the warp engines and had got the parts glued together and that when I found a 2nd set of the same parts but this 2nd set are CLEAR PLASTIC. the warp engines are drying right now so what ever those where for I've not even found in the instruction sheets anything about them.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Warbird comes with the original clear set and a glow-in-the-dark also. Expose it to light, turn off the lights and you have a nice engine glow without wires or lighting. If you can find in a hobby store a small bottle of glow-in-the-dark paint you can add windows using a toothpick for a applicator. the glow-in-the-dark paint has sort of a frosty light green tint to it- ask the peopl ewho work there if you cannot find it. My local hobby shp stocks it but it is tucked in with the super glues and specialty items...


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that is good to know, there was nothing said about that in the instructins and they are setting here in front of me now, the only lighting for the model was the lighting kit in the newsletter from CultTVman's Hobby shop.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

So far I have the two warp engines built, have started on building the wing section but they are not easy, the top wing section has gone together just fine but the lower section is harder, right now the lower section is held together by close pins while the glue sets. the lower wind part have not gone together good and hast to be held by those pins. it's going to take some filler to be put along the joints and then sanded to make a good wing.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes. It's been years but as I recall the original kit was ill fitting. Took a bit of puttying and sanding to make it right.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Yes. It's been years but as I recall the original kit was ill fitting. Took a bit of puttying and sanding to make it right.


that is for sure, I have been able to put the top wing together but the lower one I'll have to use some putty on it, I got a new tube of putty last week when I went to the hobby shop and while at the store, on their star trek shelf they had a warbird model and I turned it over and the price was $30.00.

I dug out that old warbird model that I've had for some time, it was the model that when I was in the hospital someone took a lot of the parts, If I can ever find a set of the parts I need and can get it built, then I'll have a 4th warbird to put on display.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is what the wing section look like now.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Your pics are a tad on the small side starlord. 
What image size do you have your camera set on?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

The files of the pics that I take with my canon A620 are bigger than what this system allows to be uploaded. so I edit them down to a smaller size. I checked the last one before editing it and it was 1.7 MB in size. even my email will not take anything over 2MB in size.
the system here says nothing over 800X800, when I check them a lot are 2 to 3MB in size.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have at lest one more pic of my warbird, but I'll have to edit it, right now it's 3058 x 2370 in size.
I set the camera on the "P" setting as that was the flash does not fire.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is what one of the sections looks like now. the white is the puttly I've used to fill the wide seans that do not glue together will.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> this is what one of the sections looks like now. the white is the puttly I've used to fill the wide seans that do not glue together will.


Is that the Testors white putty in the grey tube?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the glue I use is "Plastruct Plastic Weld" I've used that for years now, fist one i used it on was my fiest BSG & Cylon Basestar Models. the white is Squadron White Putty" whixh I've only used on one other model. Before I found that putty I would brake apart the parts tree and soak to make a soft plastic to use as filler.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> the glue I use is "Plastruct Plastic Weld" I've used that for years now, fist one i used it on was my fiest BSG & Cylon Basestar Models. the white is Squadron White Putty" whixh I've only used on one other model. Before I found that putty I would brake apart the parts tree and soak to make a soft plastic to use as filler.


Are you familiar with AVES Apoxy Scuplt? It's a two part epoxy putty that's water soluble, is workable for 30 minutes, feathers and sands beautifully and never shrinks. You can get it in the Starship Modeller store. Once you try it you'll never go back to Squadron again.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

No I've never head of that, the hobby shop in Lancaster do not seem to have it. when I went there they had the normal glue, they had about 8 or more bottles of Plastruct Plastic Weld.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

last night I stated using a xkife with #11 blade started shaving done the hard White Putty and that is going to take me at lest a week. I've been unable to find the cordless grinder that I had.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know how, but some one must have gotten into my trailer will I was out in my garden, as I have tore apart the living room (where I build all models) and there is no cordless grinder to be found. that leave to just using a hobby knife with a #11 blade to do all the work.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

all I can use is my hobby knife with a #11 blade as I have searched the room 100% and the rest of this trailer and no Dremel tool to be found. all that I found plugged into the wall is the spare power cell in it's battery charger.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry Starlord. I'll return it when I'm done with it. Didn't think you heard me asking to borrow it as I walked past your garden. You must have had BBCA playing too loud to hear me. LOL. :wave:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Scorpitat said:


> Sorry Starlord. I'll return it when I'm done with it. Didn't think you heard me asking to borrow it as I walked past your garden. You must have had BBCA playing too loud to hear me. LOL. :wave:


ya right, I would bet that you don't even know how to see my garden and what kind of blooms are open on which flowers. and no one can be around my garden without anyone not seeing them. thee's only 10 trailers looking over it.
Plus the Stargate is hidden now.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started to slow work on the putty I had put down as filler for one set of the warships wing areas. instead on only taking a few days to do the job it will take more than a week now as the Dremel has warped out.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the updates. Can't wait to see her done. Not my _very_ favorite ship of the bad guys, but I loved it best when it was first shown on screen. Very different.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

will it's taking a longer time to do it now, with the Dremel gone, now I just my hobby knife with a #11 blade to work with, as all I have found for the Dremel is one power pack and the charger. so I'm back to just using the old standby tools. so It waill take at lest a week to sans down the white putty.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have found a web site that does have the Dremel tools for sale, it will be after the 1st before I can a ford to get one. I've bookmarked the site so I can order after the 1st. On one site I found the battery charger by itself (I still have mine) and they asked $49.00 just for that. in the mean time I am starting to get a bit of the putty scraped off using my knife.


http://www.cporotarytools.com/dreme...ml?ref=bizrate8000-03&zmam=31282435&zmas=3&zm


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

The Romulan home world is beaming a new one to me.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

The Dremel tool will get there by Saturday (earth time).


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll be glad when the new Dremel tool comes,I'll be able to work on itand clean the putty ot.in the met time the new keyboard Iveordered whaii helpas this on the the Federation letus have doen not work goodwith out words.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

We have replaced that Federation keyboard and now the ships system work good, now we need to wait for the Dremel to be transported on board.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the crew can get to work now, as the Dremel was transported to this ship.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

last year I got a warbird model from a guy up north, it had been built, to fill some spaces win it used that putty to fill them. During all this time it has sat on a shelf, with the new Dremel tool I've started cleaning the putty out.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a battery-powered Dremel and replaced it with a more powerful plug-in style. But I don't like it as much. It's too fast and too powerful. If you drop it on your leg, or get your finger too close to a cutter wheel,--well you get my drift.

SHEESH!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this photo is what the warbird that I got from the guy up north looks like now.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll be working on one of the warbird models after I have cleaned up the building area, in the meantime I am going to look over all of the Humbrol paints I that I have to see if I can add two or more together to make one of the colors I need to use.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm still looking at the paints, I'll have to open the ones that might work and I'll have to test them on the old warbird model to see if they'll look right.
if the photo comes out, I'll try to post a pic of the cans of paint I have.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> I'm still looking at the paints, I'll have to open the ones that might work and I'll have to test them on the old warbird model to see if they'll look right.
> if the photo comes out, I'll try to post a pic of the cans of paint I have.


Good idea to do the test on the old model. Hopefully it looks good and we can see a pic.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is a pic of the bunch of paint tins I have and almost all of them are Humbrol paints only bad thing is that they are 30+ years old.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

just have not done anything for awhile, to many other things have had to be cared for.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Being that on this Saturday or maybe some time next week I'll be able to buy some paints, at lest some that I can mix mix the old one I have.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

have not gotten new paints yet but I did start using my new Dremel tool At first I just used some old model part to get used to it again. The last day I put a sanding tool on it and stated sanding the area that I had used that putty on. That section (lower wing) is almost done and the I'll see if I use some white paint to under coat it.

That old warbird has been washed off and if I can get some of the paints mixed together I'll try those paint on it before I do the main model.

I still have the 2nd warbird model that I got offline and have not opened it yet.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the photo with this post is of the lower wing area after I've carved away most of the putty .


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started adding the main parts together, I now have one warbird with the major sections together, but I not see that I'll be using more of that puddy to fine in areas that just did not glue together will. I have taken the warbird that got from a guy up noth that had been built but I've had to puddy some of it. Now it is clean and after I get the paints that I have mixed together and the paint the built one first. it'll not be lake anything ever seen befor.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have't got a photo yet, I'vr glued the main sections together and I am thinking of using the putty ( Squadron fast frying ) on it, Does any one know of a way to keep the putty softer so I can use it without filling the areas without making a mess of things?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> I have't got a photo yet, I'vr glued the main sections together and I am thinking of using the putty ( Squadron fast frying ) on it, Does any one know of a way to keep the putty softer so I can use it without filling the areas without making a mess of things?


Yeah. Ditch the Squadron putty and order some AVES Apoxy Sculpt from the Starship Modeler Store.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

"Trekkriffic" had a good idea, but I can't get down to the hobby shop, it's a 3hour ride on 2 buses and a dial e ride to the main bus stop. I'll have to see when on my next trip (7-1-12) to the shop.

here is what some of the model looks likes


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> "Trekkriffic" had a good idea, but I can't get down to the hobby shop, it's a 3hour ride on 2 buses and a dial e ride to the main bus stop. I'll have to see when on my next trip (7-1-12) to the shop.
> 
> here is what some of the model looks likes


starlord,

The Starship Moldeler Store is an online store. You woudln't be able to take a bus to it. If you want i can send you a link to it. I'm telling you once you've tried AVES you'll wonder how you ever got along without it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

It will be after the 1st before I can get down to the shopas it's down in Lancaster, only 13miles away. here is a photo of one area that I am having some troubles with.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Not much going on with the warbird, I've had to work of the BOP/Ferengi ships that I got. I'll have to check the online hobby dealers to see if they have something. with nocar I don't get out much. been mixing the pants to see if I can come up with something to use. this is a bit of what I have to work with


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found a bottle of "Model Master" paint in the color of "Light Ghost Gray (FS36375), it only had about 1/8th of an inch of paint in it. I pulled out a good size brush and using what was left and that old Warbird model, started painting on it. Din't last long, only an out 1/2 of a wing and a few little spots covered before the paint was gone. But from what it looks like now, that is a color I'll use more of. I'll have to plan a trip down to Lancaster for the hobby shop down there about the 1st of the month. at $3.50 a bottle, it's not something I can get real fast.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I open one of the cans of Humbrol pains and the top got lost real fast, I took that empty jar of paint that I had used, and mixed the Humbrol paint into the spent jug and painted the warbird I had painted before and painted it with the Humbrol paint. if no one knows Humbrol comes from England. I try to get a photo of what's is like now.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I open one of the Humbrol paints and started painting it. So far I have painted the top wing area, had to stop tonight. Will do some more on Wednesday. What do you thing of it?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice job on the underside but do you have a picture of the top wing so we can see the paint?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Nice job on the underside but do you have a picture of the top wing so we can see the paint?


Haven't done more than what was in the photo, to many other things I had to do. After I watch my Netflix disk of Robocop I will try to do some more painting on it. Oh, that is my OLD warbird model.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I took one of the warbirds that I have got and during the last week have glued it together and today I started filling in the area that did not fit together will using the Squadron putty I started filling in the areas where the parts did not git good. When that was dry I've used my Dremel tool to sand down the areas of the area with putty. I'll try to get a photo.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is a photo that I said I would post, I've been using that putty to fill some of the gaps that where between parts. This is the one from CultTVman.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

As you could see in the photo, I have used that white putty to fill in some of the areas, today I started using my Dremel tool and because it's a Lathium-Ion crrdless I can use it and not only hold the model upright, upside down, sideways but also the tool itself. So it make it so I han hold it anyway I can while sanding, cutting, the putty I'll try to get an image of what it looks like now. But I'm going to be using plastic weld to fill in some small spaces. after I've done all the sanding and stuff I'll check my paints to see if I can mix to or more together for painting.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

It is about 75% done now, only last night while sading with the motor tool, one of the warp pods came off, it was the front 1/2 that came off. It's back on now, and as I have sanded the parts some of the putty has come off and small holes have formed, so I'll have to put some more putty over those holes.

I called that hobby show down in Lancaster and they DON'T have that other stuff.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Last night was not good, I had holding the model and was stepping across the room and I stepped on something, I had dropped the model but it looked ok, as I picked it up something rattled inside. So I got my knife with number 11 blade and started taking it apart, after I had carefully took it apart I found in one of the wings two small clips of putty had came off and that was the rattle, So I've slowly removed the putty and started gluing it to back again.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Your builds are fun!
You are trying so hard... Send some more pics!!

Steve


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I use a Canon A620 for my photos I post. I have to wait until midnight to download them from the card it has. So I'll take a photo or two of what it's like now. I 'll try to post more on Sunday. I'll post a pic today of a Warbird that I had gotten some time ago befor it was trashed while in the Hospital.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is a photo of the better Warbird, it's upside down and there is no paint, but it give you an ideal of what it's like. it's a shame that I was not able to edit the ones of the ares that need more work. I had to get rid of that while putty and now I have to wait until I get my VA check and can buy a can of thinner.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

as I have to wait until the first week of the month before I can get what I need, I'm going to open the other warbird that the other online company sent me, so I can test fit the parts.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I opened the other warbird and have started checking it, I have only test fitted the wing parts together, but it'll not get any glue on it until I contact CultTVman to see if I can buy that lighting system they had in thir ads about a month ago. if they do, thing I'll have to order it and then put in the model. until then, no glue hill touch it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have to wait to see if I can order that lights for the warbird, but I've been cleaning the parts of the model. I was able to get a can of acetone so I can put it into a glass jar and melt the old parts tree and use the stuff that forms for filling in the bad stops, no more of the white putty.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have stated the making that soft putty stuff, but while I am waiting for the putty to soften I have started to clean the parts. I found that I had missed the clear parts in the other warbird models,the part number is 311, in the other models they are solid ones, but this one has clear ones as if a light was behind it. Anyone know if this right?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I don't have the latest release of the kit, but I understand that they were adding clear and glow-in-the-dark parts, as well as window decals.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> I have stated the making that soft putty stuff, but while I am waiting for the putty to soften I have started to clean the parts. I found that I had missed the clear parts in the other warbird models,the part number is 311, in the other models they are solid ones, but this one has clear ones as if a light was behind it. Anyone know if this right?


In the kit I built years ago as part of the 3 ship set the clear parts were clear untinted parts. 
To give them the greenish glow they had on screen, I painted them first with Testors fluorescent green acrylic paint on the backside followed by a coat of gloss white.

They look prety good even though my model is unlit:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

That all sounds good, but when reading the instruction sheet they didn't say anything about have glow-in-the-dark parts at all. when I opened this one I then found the clear parts so that has stopped me while I think this over.
I have started using the home made putty to fill in some of the areas on the 2nd warbird model I've got. and that is not easy.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> That all sounds good, but when reading the instruction sheet they didn't say anything about have glow-in-the-dark parts at all. when I opened this one I then found the clear parts so that has stopped me while I think this over.
> I have started using the home made putty to fill in some of the areas on the 2nd warbird model I've got. and that is not easy.


Instructions are a starting point for me in model construction. Using the fluorescent paint falls into the category of thinking "outside the box". You may also refer to it as "artistic license". Whatever you think looks good.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

will, I'll have to think about doing that, I'll have to ride the bus down to Lancaster where the hobby shop is, that the only place I can get paint at, I'll have to check to see just what the have.

I've started using the home made goo on the other Warbird to fill in some of the seams between the parts. I'll try to up load a pic of what I'm having to do , it'll go up on Tuesday.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a photo of what the warbird looked like after the soft putty was on it, but wile I was down loading the photo I had a power outage hit and messed up the download. so tonight I try to get another photo so I can upload it. as I've been sanding the putty it'll not be the same as the 1st one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Here a photo I took, I has already been sanding the goo down, this will give a an idea of what I've been doing.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found that I still had about 1/2 of a tub of the white putty, so I used it up filling in the areas that needed it, today I will use my Dremel tool to start grading down some of the with filler and the goo that I used. I'll try to get a photo or two of what the look like now and upload it on Monday. So far one the 3rd warbird I have just used my Plastic wed to cement one of the clear engine pod areas on, it's only used just a slight amount sot, so if I change my mind or can't get the right paints to paint the parts, I can use the other parts instead.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

they are a bit small, but here are ones that show what is going on.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

It's been slow working on my warbird, and today the kid that sold me a airplane kit came to my place and gave me an older Dremel tool that he had for some time. So now I have two of them, and now I need to get some more of these grinding wheels to grind the goo down better.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had some bad luck, I stepped on the small pack of the thin grinding wheels and broke all of them, so I've had to switch to the thin paper sanding disks and that has slowed me done as it takes longer that normal. I'll take over a week before I can get more of those grinding wheels.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Two dremels?...now you got one for each hand!! Fire 'em up and finish this thing!

Steve


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Two dremels?...now you got one for each hand!! Fire 'em up and finish this thing!
> 
> Steve


That would be nice, but right now I have one setup with a sanding wheel and one with those thing sanding wheel disks but they do not last very long at all. If I could get a new set of the granding wheels it would be better that the floppy sanding disk.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

What are you sanding? the kit is plastic, the filler is usually the same.

One disk should work for an entire model.

Steve


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> What are you sanding? the kit is plastic, the filler is usually the same.
> 
> One disk should work for an entire model.
> 
> Steve


I think he's using thermocrete. You know, that stuff McCoy used to patch up the Horta.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry I've not got back online, had to go to Lancaster and turn OFF my debit card. started out at 11am and didn't get back home until 5pm. thet goo I use, if home made, I use a glass jug and fill it 1/2 with Acetone and then some tree parts I've saved from my models and once they are in the jug a lid in pot on top and during the next 24 hours it melts into the GOO. Once it's real soft and I can fill in the areas that need filling in, I let it dry and the next day I can sand it. so things are going slow.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started to use the sanding disk with mt tool to sand down the goo, only without the grand wheel it's a lot slower, I have stated to work on the other NEW warbird and without the grand wheel it's a lot slower. So fat I've glued the parts 30/32 together, but I've left the warp drive undone with only the clear parts glued on the outer parts.
it will be about 2 or 3 days, then I can post what I've done so far.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Here are the photo of the warbird from the seller back east


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

steve123 said:


> What are you sanding? the kit is plastic, the filler is usually the same.
> 
> One disk should work for an entire model.
> 
> Steve


I'm sanding that GOO that I make myself, it is made of the parts tree that ia left over and after putting the parts in a glass jar with acetone in it, the parts then melt and the GOO is formed. Right now I'm working on the seams of the wing areas and I use my Plastruct to fill the small areas in with it.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Starlord, so you're really not going to try my suggestions for uploading larger pics? It will work. These are so small it's really hard to judge what we're seeing.

Look back in the Orion thread.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

see if this works, but it's not of the warbird, see if you can guess which it is.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

jheilman said:


> Starlord, so you're really not going to try my suggestions for uploading larger pics? It will work. These are so small it's really hard to judge what we're seeing.
> 
> Look back in the Orion thread.


This coming from a very computer stupid dude *(ME!)*:

I recently learned that I can hold down my "Ctrl" key, and tap the "+" key to blow up pics several times. It helps my old eyes a little. 
:drunk:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Today I had to walk to the hardware store as I had heard that they had gotten some granding wheels in and that's just what they had. So now I have a set of 20 DREMEL granding wheels so now it wall be better to make some of those parts fit.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Have you ever thought about using Bondo spot putty starlord? It's relatively inexpensive, sandable, and I think it would be a lot easier to work with than your homemade goo.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

starlord said:


> see if this works, but it's not of the warbird, see if you can guess which it is.


Yes, better. And everyone here knows this ship.

Kdaracal - it's the pic resolution that was in question. Even zooming up those tiny pics wouldn't be much help. Starlord was using an incorrect file size measure and believed he was attaching the largest pics he could. Just trying to help.:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Kdaracal - it's the pic resolution that was in question._


Understood.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

1. I use a Canon A620 to take photos of my models, at midnight I have to download them from the SanDisk card to this computer (that just works just a bit) the images are over 2meg's in size and from what I've read here the limit is 500k.

2. I just ordered the light kit for the warbird, I ordered it from culttvmanshop hope to see it sometime next week.

3. Last night I took the parts for the warp(?) pods and dry fitted them together without glue as a dry test to see if everything fits.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

starlord said:


> looking the parts, I am wondering if insted of just painting the widows on, has anyone ever used some kind of lights inside the control room section ?


Yep.

I'm not entirely sure of the scale of this kit (it was originally part of the three ship TNG "Adversary" kit, and none of the kits were to any scale whatsoever). However, it's likely something along the lines of 1:3500, isn't it?

Way back when, when I made mine... as part of the "Adversary set"... I used some fine, 0.010" optical fiber to put windows throughout (mainly in the "head" and the "tail fin" sections). I lit the whole thing using four incandescent light bulbs... one in the head, one in each engine nacelle, and one in the "tail fin." I got the fibers pretty close to flush against the hull, but they they were still visible after the paint job, which was what I needed... since I then used a pin-vise drill to drill through the paint on each fiber's surface, leaving me with very tiny windows in each location, uniformly lit.

The engines were a bit "iffier" and I was never happy with the result... the lamp was near the nose of the engine and I used a piece of plexiglass, sanded for "frosted effect" in a wedge-shape behind there. The intention was to get uniform lighting along the anterior engine grill, but the real effect was still much brighter at the front than it was at the rear, and it just didn't look right. Today, I'd be inclined to use electroluminescent sheet there, or at least a large number of smaller LEDS rather than the one light bulb.

But doing the windows... that part was pretty easy. The fiber optic material is crucial to making that work out well, though. Just drilling holes won't give you visible light at each window position.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that all sounds good, but without a hobby shop in Rosamond and the nearest one is 13 miles to the south, it's hard to do anything here. When I do anything I have to mail order anything, like what I did today for the lighting kit I have not built yet. That I have ordered from CultTVmanShop.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Florjon:

Really admiring your work on lighting this kit. I have one, am anxious to start. What did you use as a template for placing the windows? Also how did you make the holes?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have for gotten who makes it, but from CultTVman I have ordered the light kit for this, I'll use it on the newer one that I have.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

it's a small one, here is a image of the light kit for the warbird.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

The mail came today and the order from CultTVman's Hobbyshop came in with the Warbirds lighting kit and after I watch Godzilla vs. Mothra I'll dry fit the kit and my warbird kit and then see if I can get it glued.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was able to get a photo of the light system, and it'll take me some time to get it together and the install it. I had to take the engine pods off because some of the likes go inside of them. this will take me at lest 3 or more days to do the job.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was getting ready to start on getting those lings put in, but when I was checking my Dremal set up, I found I need a new bit for it. so I'll have to get a D.A.R. up to the hardware store and get one from them.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I missed the right, but for today I have set it uo for a new ride, Then I can get the BIT for the Dremal.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got it today so now all I have to do is use my BIT that I got along with the aluminum foil that it calls for and work on getting the lings set up. But first I'll dry fit them to make sure everything is fine.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got both of the things I need to work on the light system, but it will take another day or two before I might get them even 1/2 done.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Nothing got done today and it looks like it may be after the weekend befor anything get done, for my bottle of Plastruct has nothing in it now, so everything will wait until I can get some more. Plus I am still reding about how to put those lights in and have stopped for a few days.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Did your Plastruct evaporate?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes I've used it sice the first Battlestar model I ever built, in fact I use it on ALL of my models.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

This note to tell that I have been working on some drain pipes nothing has been done on any of
models or anthing else today.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the pipes are almost done, it's been a heck of a job doing the pipes, hope fully all the epoxy will hold the pipes.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

now that everything is done with the pipes, I have to wait until I read the paper work that came with the lights and then see if I can work on it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was reading the paperwork that came with the lings kit and I found one thing that buged me, and that was that those clear parts of the engine coolers they showed as green, but in the paperwork they say I have to paint the insides of the clear parts.
There is one thing I don't understand and that is they have one strip of LED's and I can't figure where it goes.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

they have two small wed stripes for the engines and it's the ' LONG ' one that I cant even guess about where it goes.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a email that the LED's I have on order should get here on Friday.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

those LED's didn't come it today as it said they word, I'll contact them on Saturday if they don't come that day.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

they did't come today, and I sent a e-mail tell them that they did not come Friday or today so maybe if the mail man get into a going maybe they'll be here Monday.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have not done any models for I've been cleaning up the table that I do my models on


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the table is now ready for the models to be built on it. Now I just have to figure out which model goes first, I'm still reading the info pack for the lights for the warbird and am lining up the tools I need.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

if you look at the photo I have on this page you'll see the table that is for my model building http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=368915&page=2


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Back in the "before" times we didn't have tables to build models on, we built our models on top of boulders. Bits of sharpened flint were used to cut parts from the sprue. And we used tar from the tar pits for glue. 
And if you needed water to dip your decals in you went down to the river. It was hard work back then...


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

sounds like someone was spent their time back in 1000 BC.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> Back in the "before" times we didn't have tables to build models on, we built our models on top of boulders. Bits of sharpened flint were used to cut parts from the sprue. And we used tar from the tar pits for glue.
> And if you needed water to dip your decals in you went down to the river. It was hard work back then...


And as far as painting went, a mouthful of the needed color spat out slowly in a fine mist gave you the even coating you desired. Yes, we have come a long way, and times are good. :wave:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

This photo is of the Warbird as it is setting as I figue out how the lights kit has to be installed.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not done anything today, I got my knee twisted last not and it's just been to wore to do anything. that's what you get with an old knee from the war.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found that my soldering iron was not only small but didn't have to power to do what I needed for the work. So I have to get a new one to do the lights with.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I just got home a bit ago, I had to walk to the shop and get a new solding iron and some solder for the job of doing the lights. Now I'll have to wait until I have everything clear and clean before I do the rest.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not been able to do anything that 2 days, my knee has hurt and I could not get anyone to go to the hobby shop, but to day I've got a ride and them maybe I can work on some models.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

today I got to the bus stop and road down yo the hobby shop and was able to get 3 bottles of Plastruct cement for my models and now I can work on them again.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

why do I keet seein the message "waiting for altfarm.medidaplex.com..."? and it is showing right now


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

starlord said:


> why do I keet seein the message "waiting for altfarm.medidaplex.com..."? and it is showing right now


Google it- it looks like your computer has a problem and needs a scan/removal of software you probably accidently installed while surfing.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the user who said they would send a link, you can do so: [email protected]


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have not done anything as I need to get all the models in line for building, so far all I've done is the Leif Ericson and but for painting it's done, next comes the warbids and then maybe in about 30 days will come the Space Cruiser Yamato.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

it's been awhile from the last post, I've been working on my Leif Ericson with a few small part on the Space Cruiser Yamato, but with the last one being done, and the yamato is waiting for more parts and new glue, now I can work on the warbird.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have found that the Humbrol paints have become dry and I'll have to see if I can buy some at the lancaster hobby shop If they have any.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

will the worst of all luck happen! I had about 3 boys in doing some cleaning up and at a time when I was not watching one or more, took some parts. Today I found that the outer parts of the warp drives are gone and as I looked around I also found the number 2 or the 3 birds I have been working on is also gone. Now I can't even do the lights I had gootn. going to be a long time to get another one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

good news I have place an older for a new Warbird from a place back east, only the notic said it's a preorder so it might be some time before payment so it will be awhile before I can work again

any yest today I went threw my work area and went threw everything and of the 3 warbirds I had, only one left was the one I had gotten from the guy up north and but for painting it's a done model.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> will the worst of all luck happen! I had about 3 boys in doing some cleaning up and at a time when I was not watching one or more, took some parts. Today I found that the outer parts of the warp drives are gone and as I looked around I also found the number 2 or the 3 birds I have been working on is also gone. Now I can't even do the lights I had gootn. going to be a long time to get another one.


Dude... you really need to stop hiring kids from down at the juvenile detention center. They're probably inhaling smoke from your parts right now.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> Dude... you really need to stop hiring kids from down at the juvenile detention center. They're probably inhaling smoke from your parts right now.


They are huffing the goo, man.......huffing the goo! :wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Scorpitat said:


> They are huffing the goo, man.......huffing the goo! :wave:


Nothin' but a bunch of little goo huffers.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Dude... you really need to stop hiring kids from down at the juvenile detention center. They're probably inhaling smoke from your parts right now.


these kids where down by the local rec center and I checked them out a bit, but it was after the cleaning up that I found the parts gone and buy then it was to late.
:devil:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have made a deal with CultTVman to get a warbird, only it's a preorder so it will take some time before they can even send it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

when I got up today, I was checking the outside and on my steps was a box with a lot of old junk parts of models, but there was one of my warbirds, so after taking it out and cleaning some of the just on it, now it's good and I ca pain it. after looking throw the box I still could not find the parts for the warbird that I was going to put lights in.
so I can only hope that the one I'm getting from CultTVmann's shop to build and put the lights.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Eh??? Wha??? OMG! :freak::freak:

These posts should come with subtitles.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Scorpitat said:


> Eh??? Wha??? OMG! :freak::freak:
> 
> These posts should come with subtitles.


I think what he's trying to say is, "The flailing rod's gone out askew on the treadle!" :thumbsup:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> I think what he's trying to say is, "The flailing rod's gone out askew on the treadle!" :thumbsup:


That clears it up perfectly.. Thanks Trek!


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Must remember Advil is my friend....


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I do not understand all these other post or what they mean, after all I said that I could net do the rest of the model for lights and a good a good amount had been taken and some had been returned. what's so ware about that?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> I do not understand all these other post or what they mean, after all I said that I could net do the rest of the model for lights and a good a good amount had been taken and some had been returned. what's so ware about that?


Speaking for muself there's no ware to be found.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I's cahnt finds it neidha


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Speaking for muself there's no ware to be found.


muself? I think you must be talking for the ALARIA!


----------

